# Question relating to The Fantastic Science



## DMH (Dec 8, 2005)

Are craft points in the SRD- I don't see Unearthed Arcana in section 15.

Also a bit of errata- the dreaded see page xx show ups on page 146 (the only place fortunately).


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 10, 2005)

Unearthed Arcana is not in the SRD. However, UA did include the OGL. The material is fair game.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 10, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Unearthed Arcana is not in the SRD. However, UA did include the OGL. The material is fair game.




That wasn't his question, Ryan!  He was asking about the s15 citation.  If the craft points cem from UA, then UA should be cited in s15.


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh, nuts.  I know I mentioned to Ryan that I was adapting those rules (not copying, for whatever that's worth; there are some significant differences) from _Unearthed Arcana_, but I forgot to make sure it was in the section 15 when I proofread the document.  I'll add that to the list of stuff to correct or change if I ever get the chance, but I don't think there's anything I can do right now but apologize.

So, sorry for overlooking that.


----------

